# what's proof that you no longer have SA?



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

a nude walk through a shopping plaza? dancing in a crowd, like no one is watching? talking to a stranger at a party? - and feeling comfortable doing all of it? 
or just a total lack of anxiety from social things?


----------



## nivektaylor (Oct 14, 2011)

Great question, I would say to be able to do all of the things that you want to do (that are physically safe and with in the confines of physics). 

If you want to approach a group of strangers and start a conversation and you can do that, then I would say you are all in the clear. 

If you want to chat up one person you think is super attractive and you do that, your in the clear. 

If you find that you can't do what you want. Then its time to get to making it work.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

^ If you do all those _on a consistent basis_, then I think there is the proof.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BlazingLazer said:


> ^ If you do all those _on a consistent basis_, then I think there is the proof.


I think consistent is the word. And consistent over a longish period of time.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Another good question worth addressing on SAS!

Many people don't have the guts to dance in the crowd like no one is watching and yet they won't call themselves socially anxious.mMany people wouldn't probably feel comfortable walking nude even in places where it's allowed. Again, hardly anyone would call them socially anxious for that.

On the other hand, I would think there could be people who'd feel fine dancing like nobody is watching but feel anxious when it comes to interacting with people verbally.

Then there are those who feel totally cool interacting with people but who are terrified of making oral presentations. That's already stage fright as opposed to SA.

In conclusion, I'd say it's not so black and white. It's important not to beat oneself up, label yourself or generally feel inferior for not being able to do some of the things you listed, because I'm sure a lot of people can't.

For me, SA means irrational anxiety during verbal interaction with most people. I wouldn't put low self-esteem into SA box, because again, people could have high self esteem yet feel anxious.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

my guess, change schools and easily find yourself a new clique to chillax with or move to a diff city and start anew...


----------



## angekaa (Oct 24, 2011)

i've done a couple naked bike rides through a major city.. danced in crowds, hitch-hiked across foreign countries.. i still always felt anxious.. but i've never wanted my anxiety to get the better of me. my experiences just never feel whole. the proof that anxiety is gone would be not feeling anxious while doing the things you want to do.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

When you overcome your fears rather than let your fears overcome you.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

For me, it would be a reduction in panic attacks and not feeling like the whole world will fall from under my feet if I f* something up. Also steady moods, instead of constant highs and lows. In terms of social situations, being more receptive to guys and not being so ignorant or awkward.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I think I'll just know one day, that when socializing and dong normal tasks around or involving other people (even strangers) doesn't make me nervous... when I'm completely okay with it, that's when.

When will this happen? I haven't got a clue.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Whenever I can lead a challenging and potential filling life of my own design, unhindered by unreasonable and irrational fears and doubts.


----------



## lostinthemind (Aug 22, 2011)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> For me, it would be a reduction in panic attacks and not feeling like the whole world will fall from under my feet if I f* something up. Also steady moods, instead of constant highs and lows. In terms of social situations, being more receptive to guys and not being so ignorant or awkward.


100% agree! expect the panic attacks.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

SMOOZIE said:


> Another good question worth addressing on SAS!
> 
> Many people don't have the guts to dance in the crowd like no one is watching and yet they won't call themselves socially anxious.mMany people wouldn't probably feel comfortable walking nude even in places where it's allowed. Again, hardly anyone would call them socially anxious for that.
> 
> ...


^^^^That's a pretty balanced response. I agree with that.

Angekaa... you sound like an awesome person! Doing a naked ride requires a lot of hutzpah! I don't know how many people in general would be up to doing that!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

AlexGleyzer said:


> When you overcome your fears rather than let your fears overcome you.


Yeah, although you may still have anxiety at this point at least you can be more functional.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I think the only fear I have left is speaking with women and taking rejection, other then that I have gotten better over time. Nowadays i do karaoke, Coyote ugly, take trains and buses, Las Vegas. Everything a normal person should do. I've limited my Social Anxiety to just that.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Being your true self with NO FEAR. NO Fear in how you act/what you say/etccc.


----------

